# Breakaway Cannon Casting Aid



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone use it? I just bought one and had trouble casting today. Maybe I am using it wrong? Everytime I take the rod back to cast the line just slips and drops :redface: before I even let go of the trigger. How do you use it? Thanks!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Wrap the line around the do hickey thing once or twice.. are you using braid line?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I love the things. I have had problems like that when I move them too far in front of the reel. You want it directly above or behind the bail. If you are still having problems I will post a couple pics for you tonight.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Make sure that the canon is well back so that the angle between the line and the spool is at least 90 degrees.If it is too far forward,the angle gets too shallow and the line slips off the capstan.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I ordered one last week. Perfect timing for this thread!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great casting aid
make sure it is positioned right as already stated
wrap line 3 times around and you should be good to go
i can power cast 6 and bait with no slippage


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

slide it back ... I've never had to wrap mine around but I do have to tighten down the drag then loosen it up after the cast


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I've never had to wrap mine around but I do have to tighten down the drag then loosen it up after the cast 

then you're doing it wrong.
the whole point of the cannon is to not have to touch the drag.
set the drag to fishing tension and leave it there.
you should be able to cast with no drag at all.


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Breakaway cannon*

Would sure like to see pics of where it is mounted on the rod.Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

mine is back next to the reel foot ... back of cannon is next to the front of the reel foot ... couple tywraps and a wrap or two of black tape and your good to go ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fish bucket you must fish different than I do ... can't see how that would work slinging 8-10 oz of lead and a spot head and the drag backed off would work on a fish finder rig with the drag set to just barely hold bottom ... might work for slingin plugs or spoons maybe ... something light


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

surfchunker,i wrap the line 3 times around the capstan and it holds tight enough to power cast 6 and bait with the drag set for fishing.
i have used it in casting tournaments with a 150 gram sinker and have thrown 190+ 
i must admit i have not thrown 10 and bunker head but i will try throwing a 12oz sinker with the drag backed off just to see how it works.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

guess that's the difference .... I don't wrap but use the drag to hold it and you wrap it three times to hold it ... hey it gets us both to the fish 

I don't use mine much any more ... it's on a 12' OM Heaver and Daiwa Emcast 6000 ... gotta have at least 8 to load that thing ... just keep it around for a loaner mostly ... I use spinners for in the wash but chunkin I throw conventional now ... and don't see much need for one just flippin out 3-4 oz to the outside of the wash or almost to the first bar with dropper rig

But if your gonna use a heaver spin rig they are the way to go


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

when i use it it is mainly for the convenience of not having to play with the drag.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I learned this from an "old school" spinning heaver my wife bought. Take a leather glove and cut the index finger off. Poke a hole in the open end of the index finger that you just cut off, and run some 200 lb mono through it, then tie the mono around your rod in front of the reel seat. Make sure the finger cover can reach the line - cast as you would a lighter weight rig with your finger now protected.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I started using a cannon when I started using braid. One really good slice of the finger was all it took to convince me. It releases early compared to using your finger. My first two casts with it were horrible, but after that it was all gravy. 

I believe it adds distance. Crisp clean release, kind of like bow hunting. You can use your fingers or a trigger. Almost everyone uses a trigger now days.

I have found that there is some fudge to the mount. Some rods don't allow a close to the spool mount. As long as you are close, it works. I set mine to where I can get my index and middle finger on it, and worry not about the location.

If you have issues taping it down, you can remove the pin and disassemble it.

My shark rod and my lure rods all have them, and I feel it beats a glove or a finger cup, because it is impossible to forget to bring along. LOL

Great product, a bit too costly, but a great product none the less. Look around a bit and you can get them for less money. Call the man to get your shipping costs, and don't let his confuser figure you for a few extra bucks. $25 in hand is what I recently paid for one, but you can do better than that if you try.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

Islander80 said:


> I love the things. I have had problems like that when I move them too far in front of the reel. You want it directly above or behind the bail. If you are still having problems I will post a couple pics for you tonight.


I have it mounted with zip ties right above the reel. I'll try everyone's tips when I get the chance on my day off. Islander if you could post pictures that would be great! Anyone else with pics and that could post them it would be greatly appreciated also.. thanks!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

[URL="







[/URL]

This is how I put mine on. I put the back of the cannon against the back of the front reel seat hood and tape it with some vinyl super 33 electric tape(this will hold up good on those 95 degree days). This one is on a 12' ocean master 6-12oz and with one wrap around the barrel you could loosen up the drag all you want that line will stay in place. Hope this helps.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

have a few and love them!!! plan on getting a few more. only felt "weird" the first few throws, now feels "weird" when i don't use one..lol. tight lines justin


----------

